# really agressive tiger barb!



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey all i need help!,, i have this male barb in my tank with eight other barbs, but for some reason he still keeps picking on my other fish..he stressed one out that it died. now he is constantly harrasing one of the smaller barbs now its becoming very stressed..he is also picking on one of my angels..so i removed him from the tank and put him in a holding container until i can figure out what is wrong? or what i should do....any feedback would be great!! thanks


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Put it in with my FH


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

logan22
To my knowledge & recollection, tiger barbs are 'nippers', & are not recommended as suitable tankmates for angels or gouramis in any event. 
However, it's your call. No offense.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Nala will like it


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Tiger barbs and angels are definitely a bad mix. I would get the barbs out before something happens.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

TB's are really fast and can take the fins right off other fish.


----------



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

well my other barbs are fine they keep to themselves, and i have two three spotted gouramis in my tank and they seem to pick on my barbs..so i think every fish is different,,i have had no problems what so ever, its just this one barb..he hates everything.. hahaha so im not sure what to do with him


----------



## Aaron (Apr 21, 2010)

Are all the Barbs Tiger Barbs? How many Tigers do you have in the tank?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know... it's weird that he's picking on the other barbs and not just the non-barbs. A group of 8 should be big enough for him. Do you think it's a male, trying to pick off another male? I have had tiger barbs before (beautiful fish!) but have never seen this. Perhaps it would be best to rehome this guy in a tank where the barbs are older and bigger. He might do better when he's the smallest. In the meantime, I suggest putting in lots of tall plants or hiding places. Good luck!


----------



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

yah i know i find it weird...there is ^ albino tigers and two regular colored ones... but they all shoal together...so im thinking i may just need to rehome him..my oddessa barbs are very calm they keep to themselves too..any body want some tiger barbs for free let me knwo


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds like a male displaying dominance. It is a 90 gallon so there should not be any aggression, particularly since you have a decent sized group. You can mix barbs with the fish you have, sounds like a grumpy barb.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree I have my barbs with an angel and other smaller fish and they are doing great. I find that my barbs can get like that to as Grant said he is being the head honcho. If you do choose to get rid of him I think another will just take his place. I have read that they suggest to have so many because then the aggression of the dominant one will be spread out between the others. Hope you can figure it out. Maybe you could try getting a few more. I know when my numbers were low there was alot of aggression with one and he too harassed another to death. Got a few more any they are all good again. Good luck


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

O.C.D Fishies said:


> I agree I have my barbs with an angel and other smaller fish and they are doing great. I find that my barbs can get like that to as Grant said he is being the head honcho. If you do choose to get rid of him I think another will just take his place. I have read that they suggest to have so many because then the aggression of the dominant one will be spread out between the others. Hope you can figure it out. Maybe you could try getting a few more. I know when my numbers were low there was alot of aggression with one and he too harassed another to death. Got a few more any they are all good again. Good luck


That is good advice. It is a large aquarium, with more competitor barbs it may tone them down.


----------

